# Whats you longest kill?



## Forkhorn (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, lets hear the tales ! What's your longest kill with a handgun? Personally, 75 yards with the Smith 29 and open sights - DRT. I know some of you guys are shooting some Hot Hand Cannons. How far have you reached out to touch one?


----------



## Randy (Oct 10, 2008)

169 yards with a TC in 7X30 waters.


----------



## CBH (Oct 10, 2008)

About 35 yards slightly downhill shot on a squirrel with a S&W #622 .22 semi auto pistol.


----------



## contender* (Oct 10, 2008)

Killed a bigeard doe at  110 yds with a Contender 12" 45-70 with a Burris 2X scope she never even flinched.. rested her against a little pine tree to hold it steady.


----------



## no clever name (Oct 10, 2008)

80 steps or approx 75 yards.  Ruger SBH 44 mag with scope.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 10, 2008)

I have never shot an animal with a handgun.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 10, 2008)

My longest to date has been 93 yards.  It was with a TC Contender in 7TCU last year.

My closest was 3 yards and I am more proud of that one.


----------



## Forkhorn (Oct 12, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> My closest was 3 yards and I am more proud of that one.



What did you do? Slap it with the barrel!?


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 12, 2008)

I've never deer hunted with a pistol.

My best kill was about a 15-20 yard shot at an armadillo with a .22 (illuminated by a mag light and flood lights in the yard )......I also killed a rattlesnake at about 2 yards the other day with a .45


----------



## georgiaboy (Oct 12, 2008)

25-30 yards, S&W 586.  Probably some kind of record.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Oct 13, 2008)

Shot a crow out of a very tall pine with a 4in. Mod 63 Smith (22) Single actioned it right out of the top of the tree. Couldn't believe it! It tucked it's wing and fell all the way to the ground. Don't know the distance, but it was FAR!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 13, 2008)

My longest kill?

Well, everything I've every killed with a handgun is still dead, so it's well up into the years. Probably 30.

Now, as far as distance is concerned, maybe about 15 yards.


----------



## DCHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

329 yards....just kidding


----------



## abrannon (Oct 13, 2008)

30-40 yards.  I prefer them to be a lot closer than that though.


----------



## OkieHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

Killed a large Doe @ 185 yards with my Encore 308 Win with 2.5X8 Leupold


----------



## charliethetuna3 (Oct 13, 2008)

Killed about a 100 lb. Pig at about 40 yards with a ruger P89. DRT, but I don't hunt with a pistol. Just all I had.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 14, 2008)

Forkhorn said:


> What did you do? Slap it with the barrel!?



He came running in and stopped three steps from my tree.  I literally hung the gun over the side and pulled the trigger.




As for you guys wondering about long distance pistol shots, check out these guys.

http://specialtypistols.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/614104424/m/1851000265/p/1


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Oct 14, 2008)

I shot a squirrel at about 30 yards with a crossman pellet gun pistol


----------



## rdykes (Oct 15, 2008)

Shot a coyote at 210 with a 15" .280 Rem Encore with a 3-12 Burris and my shooting sticks. Also, if you guys are looking for a great custom made-to-order shoulder rig look at Quiethide Holsters. I just got mine and it's Great! and Dave is a very nice guy.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 15, 2008)

30 yards with my 629 ... .44rem. mag.


----------



## Bobby S. (Feb 3, 2009)

160 yards with 460 S&W Bushnell 3200 2-6 x 28 scope.. Doe.. My longest handgun kill. Others at closer ranges.


----------



## money-dog (Feb 3, 2009)

Crow @ 135 yards open sights smith 686 357 w/8 & 7/8 in barrel. I was so entirely shocked I thought I'd fall out.


----------



## creeksidelc (Feb 4, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I have never shot an animal with a handgun.



At least we have one honest person!    J/K  LOL

My longest was a squirrell about 20 yards away........It took me a "few" shots though!


----------



## Broncoxlt (Feb 4, 2009)

about 50 yards open sights 22a took 2 shots that will was luck


----------



## cheezeball231 (Feb 4, 2009)

40yrds S&W500 no scope


----------



## WOODS N WATER (Feb 4, 2009)

60 yards, 44mag super redhawk, open sights.


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 4, 2009)

30 yds squirrel with a scoped browning buckmark.

Never killed a deer with a pistol. Really want to but always back out and carry a bow or my rifle. Gonna change that this year.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 4, 2009)

celticfisherman said:


> 30 yds squirrel with a scoped browning buckmark.
> 
> Never killed a deer with a pistol. Really want to but always back out and carry a bow or my rifle. Gonna change that this year.


Carry the handgun and the rifle...  Anything within handgun range, use it... anything beyond that, use the rifle.  

It may be cheating a little bit, but it's what I do. 

I hunt a lot of fields, so rarely do I have a shot 100 yards and in...but just in case I do, the S&W is there ready to eat.


----------



## Darrell H (Feb 4, 2009)

My longest shot with ANY weapon was this Colorado elk at 263 yards with a 14" MGM .308 Encore.  The load was a 150 grain Accubond/Varget handload and I hit him on his right side quartering away.  The bullet passed through the elk's vitals and lodged just under the hide on the left shoulder.  The elk ran 30 yards or so and fell over dead.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 4, 2009)

I have killed quite a few of these at 200 yards with open sights.  Does that count?


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 6, 2009)

30 yard hog. 44m open sight.  3 seconds, holster to kill.

cw


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Feb 6, 2009)

My only handgun kill so far...basket spike less than 15ft from me on the ground. RIA 1911 45acp two shots both in the vitals....talk about a rush!!


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 6, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> Carry the handgun and the rifle...  Anything within handgun range, use it... anything beyond that, use the rifle.
> 
> It may be cheating a little bit, but it's what I do.
> 
> I hunt a lot of fields, so rarely do I have a shot 100 yards and in...but just in case I do, the S&W is there ready to eat.



I've been doing that with my Taurus 357 but I think next year I'm going to leave it at home and just bring the 44mag blackhawk out to play.  Of course it would help if I actually hunted as much as I fished these last few years...


----------



## ga nopro (Feb 11, 2009)

iii


----------



## JG129 (Feb 17, 2009)

I killed a bear at 10 yds. witha a 45/70 and had my Smith Mountain Gun in the holster! I still regret not using the pistol!


----------



## oldman 45 (Feb 17, 2009)

Doe @ 175 yards with a peepsite sight on a  military 30.06 from one mountain top across to the top of the next mountain


----------



## ATLRoach (Feb 17, 2009)

46 yards w/ my 10mm


----------



## BANDT (Feb 17, 2009)

25 yards


----------



## dertiedawg (Feb 18, 2009)

My longest with a handgun was a doe at 75 yards with a SRH 44mag with open sights.  My longest with a rifle was a doe at 125 yards with a 270 Savage.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 18, 2009)

my longest pistol shot was with a 357 when I stuck to her head to finish her off after she had some good year marks on her back !!


----------



## sixgunner (Feb 18, 2009)

*longest shot*

Shot my doe antelope in Oct. with an XP100 in .284 Win at 425yds, and shot my buck at 401yds.


----------



## tdw3684 (Feb 24, 2009)

320yds on coyote with xp100 in 7mm br.


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Feb 24, 2009)

an elk in my back yard with a .22 @ 4321642 yds. open sights. just kiddin. never hunted with a handgun


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Feb 24, 2009)

Its been about 53years! Long time,200 yds, 10 inch bullseye 22cal rugar. An thats the truth!!!!!


----------



## Jriley (Feb 25, 2009)

10 yards, big boar hog with my Smith 629. I've had several reptile kills, but they were closer.


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Feb 27, 2009)

82 yds across the ground to the tree a crow was in with a mkII 22/45 with a propoint on top.

Longest on deer was 47 yds. Anything over 50 I reach for the rifle, I'm not confident enough.


----------



## deadgame (Aug 9, 2009)

3 foot 8 inch cottonmouth @ 8 inches from my big toe. smith 686 3" to the base of the skull. maybe half second from inside the waistband to impact.


----------



## HotDog (Aug 9, 2009)

The only deer I got with a handgun was a doe about 20yds. Shot with a Ruger SBH. My longest was a groundhog at 180yds with a 14inch TC Contender in 223.


----------



## Stu (Aug 12, 2009)

Killed a Bobcat at 125 yards with a Thompson Center Encore chambered in a .35 Rem with iron sights.


----------



## buffalohunter (Sep 18, 2009)

Antelope in Wyoming at 340 yds with a 17 in barrel in 6.5 JDJ in 2003. Missed it first time at about 290 yds. Probably too far but I figured the 6.5 JDJ could do it. 

buffalohunter


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 18, 2009)

about 3 yards with a glock 9mm on a rattle snake


----------



## Norlena (Oct 2, 2009)

115 yards with my 7BR. My average is around 30 to 40


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 3, 2009)

Around 60 yards with a scoped freedom arms. Don't consider hand gun hunting as a long range proposition with the revolvers and single actions I hunt with. Average is 10-30 yards.


----------



## ethan lizzy 9584 (Oct 9, 2009)

I got a 8 point last year  228 yd shot with a lone eagle 30-30  shooting a 150gr ballistic tip with a 2-7x30 scope . Shoot gun yesterday with (  pistonhead )and she is still dead on the money out to 250 yds


----------



## NorthGa.Sportsman (Oct 17, 2009)

8 point buck 80 yards with a 44 colt anaconda.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 19, 2009)

Rabbit 75 Yards with my H&R 6" Barrel .22 Revolver.
And 60 yards Bobcat head shot same revolver, won't trade it or sell it for the World.


----------



## 44mags (Oct 21, 2009)

75 to 80 yrds with ruger srh 9.5" with red dot 44mag deer was in a run because i missed with first shot at 10 ft. from stand. got him with 2 shot an like to fell out of stand in dissbeleif.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 31, 2013)

Old thread lets see what's changed.

76yds 12in Thompson contender 7x30waters 120gr federals magnaported that thing was loud.

Got my Encore dialed in with a few others ready to go also.

Can't wait October will be here soon enough.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 1, 2013)

106 lasered yards with a .41mag Redhawk. I propped up on a forked shooting stick I had cut from a sapling that morning.
I was walking back to the truck, the land had just been timbered and one of those big grinders had chewed up everything left on the ground.
I stepped out of the woods and looked up a hill at the remains of a old wooden ladder stand and a big doe was feeding right under it.
I dropped her with one shot, dropped the stick and my pack and walked up to her. I then lasered from the deer to my pack and was surprised it was that far.
My normal shots are 40 yards or so.


----------



## 021 (Sep 3, 2013)

45 yards, Remington XP-100, 35 Rem. To this day, it ranks as the longest shot I have ever taken at a whitetail with any gun.


----------



## ATLRoach (Sep 3, 2013)

I need to update mine. 262 yards on Yote w/ 7WSM Stryker and 138 yards with a 45-70 Contender.


----------



## DeucesWild (Sep 3, 2013)

76 yds Ruger SBH Bisley Hunter 44 mag


Beat my old record a few weeks back by 4 yds. S&W 460 XVR 80 yds


----------



## harryrichdawg (Sep 3, 2013)

Only killed one doe at about 25 yards with my Ruger SRH .44 Mag.  Not a very good shot with it or any other handgun.

My grandfather once killed a crow out of a tall pine tree with a snub-nosed .38 special from about 75 yards.  One shot.  Pure luck.  He did it on a dare, leaned across the truck cab, and shot when it felt right.  His brother backed him up on the story, so I don't doubt it.


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 3, 2013)

40yds Glock 10mm open sights.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 3, 2013)

A little over 70 yards with Competitor Pistol in 7mm-08. I prefer to setup for 30-40 yards shots for ease of shooting and to so deer are a little more forgiving to slight noises.


----------



## Mako22 (Sep 3, 2013)

2000 yards, 120mm main gun


----------



## XP 284 (Sep 4, 2013)

Illinois Whitetail (305 lbs) @175 yards...S&W .460 XVR PC...Hornady .460 200 gr. SST.


----------



## Ellis Prairie (Oct 2, 2013)

Caribou at 123 yds with a 375JDJ chambered Contender.


----------



## Swamperdog (Nov 24, 2013)

Gray squirrel at 85 yards against a big pine tree with my Ruger MkII Slabside with CCI Stinger .22LR.

-Swamperdog


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 15, 2013)

Last deer I took with my 44 Ruger SRH was 40 yds. 8 pointer broadside.


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Dec 15, 2013)

Squirrel at about 20yds. with .22lr


----------



## Grunt gobble (Dec 16, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> 2000 yards, 120mm main gun



MAXIMUM RESPECT SIR!  MY FAMILY THANKS YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE. GOD BLESS


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 16, 2013)

45yds with Ruger SBH 7.5" barrel with 4x scope....


----------



## T.P. (Dec 17, 2013)

Doe at 140 yards. SSP91 x 30-06


----------



## Randy (Dec 17, 2013)

Randy said:


> 169 yards with a TC in 7X30 waters.



Still my longest.  But I did make a pretty awesome shot on a buck free hand at 80 plus yards this year.  Didn't know this old man could still break a shot like that.


----------



## Pudd82 (Dec 18, 2013)

28 yds coyote .500 mag, no mass pantalonas


----------

